
Open-guides/og-aws:Amazon Web Services – a practical guide - axiomdata316
https://github.com/open-guides/og-aws
======
QuinnyPig
Community Lead of the project here. We’re always willing to fieldnideas of how
we can make this project more accessible / useful to folks.

------
dbingham
This is awesome and really helpful!

As a piece of feedback, having a large section of concrete Cloudformation
examples (both JSON and YAML) would be really, really helpful. There are a lot
of examples in AWS' documentation, but they are often somewhat contrived or
limited and don't show exactly how disparate services would necessarily fit
together and interact. Newer services are often lacking examples, or have only
very simple and contrived examples.

And there's very little out there on what the best approach to architect and
organize cloudformation is. We're left to kind of take a guess and make it up
as we go along. So a section on syntax, architecture, and organization best
practices would also be awesome.

~~~
mooreds
Have you looked at the quick starts?
[https://aws.amazon.com/quickstart/](https://aws.amazon.com/quickstart/)

They are all cloudformation and are more complex set ups than the standard
documentation. See for example the data lake cloudformation yaml:
[https://github.com/aws-quickstart/quickstart-
datalake-47lini...](https://github.com/aws-quickstart/quickstart-
datalake-47lining/tree/master/templates)

------
sbkg0002
Cool, thanks for sharing.

